# Pex Kit



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Just bought a pex kit.

I have copper and CPVC fitting trays from my new const. days, but I thought I needed a low profile box that fits neatly in a service van. Nothin' special, just thought I'd post a picture.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Not to bust your bubble, but I had so many leaks with WB brass PEX fittings. I'd send them back and I'm not kidding.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Will said:


> Not to bust your bubble, but I had so many leaks with WB brass PEX fittings. I'd send them back and I'm not kidding.


 






When?....Reminds me of a case in the late 1990s, around 1999-2000 when I worked for a contractor doing new construction. I did a topout and when I tested the pex waterpiping, I had alot of leaks. Turns out the rep stated that we had gotten a bad batch of fittings that were machined too small. I hope the fittings WB just sent me aren't a similar case. Thanks for the tip Will. I will phone WB and ask them; I won't use any names.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Poly is the way to go


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

justme said:


> Poly is the way to go


Debatable, depends on water quality. Both have pros and cons I guess


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Debatable, depends on water quality. Both have pros and cons I guess


with the new brass out I'll stick to poly.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

justme said:


> with the new brass out I'll stick to poly.


I want to believe you I really do ! But with all the trouble we have had around here with the old Poly-B and the fact that we rarely ever have a pipe problem yet get MANY MANY split fittings.... Just can't bring myself to it.

Have been getting Sioux Chief copper pex fittings. Wish they would come out with more ! 

Persuade me to Polly fittings please ?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Cal said:


> I want to believe you I really do ! But with all the trouble we have had around here with the old Poly-B and the fact that we rarely ever have a pipe problem yet get MANY MANY split fittings.... Just can't bring myself to it.
> 
> Have been getting Sioux Chief copper pex fittings. Wish they would come out with more !
> 
> Persuade me to Polly fittings please ?


Poly is all I use , mostly for the fact that I install a lot of RO systems . I have not had a problem one with the zurn plastic fittings work great.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I just tried the poly fittings, one of my guys took a 16# hammer to one and couldn't split it.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

The Uponor polymer fittings are rated to 400psi and if they are dropped during transit or whenever they are light enough to where they won't crack or get a burr. They are much stronger than soft brass not to mention a fraction of the cost. If you do get a burr or small cut into the barb you can lightly sand it smooth with sand cloth to keep from leaking. I only use Uponor pex and for my money the polymer fittings are great. I have done quite a few repipes and have had no leaks on the fittings. The MIPS are the only pex fittings I ever had issues with and those are made of brass and its the threads that occasionally leak. You have to Teflon them heavily and crank down on them. But what's nice is that you can just tighten them with the water on and they will spin inside the pipe without issue. Pex is awesome.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> When?....Reminds me of a case in the late 1990s, around 1999-2000 when I worked for a contractor doing new construction. I did a topout and when I tested the pex waterpiping, I had alot of leaks. Turns out the rep stated that we had gotten a bad batch of fittings that were machined too small. I hope the fittings WB just sent me aren't a similar case. Thanks for the tip Will. I will phone WB and ask them; I won't use any names.



Was probably 2 years ago. I started using WB for alot of stuff. Mostly tank to bowl kits and t-bolts. Then I saw how cheap the Brass PEX fittings where going for so I order a butt load. Used them on one job(luckly was a re-pipe of a old home with a crawl space. Had leaks everywhere. Cut out all the fittings and installed Sioux Chef fittings(brass also) and have been good since, so it's not my crimpers. 

I ended up running some test in my garage with the WB fittings with my Mil3 crimpers, Seggart crimpers, and my Cinch clamps crimper. I'd get leaks with all off them. I would hook up fittings and pump it up with air and the next day, it would be at zero. Would use PEX A, PEX B, and PEX C, WB leaked on all, while other brands held. 

Then I ended of installing other brands of fittings and doing the same test and they would hold the pressure. I even did sharkbites and compression fittings and they held. WB fittings would drop.

Then I started smashing the WB fittings with a hammer and they would split, instead of crushing. Other brand of PEX fitting, even the ones from big box stores would crush and flat out, instead of spliting. The WB fittings where defiantly thinner than the other brands. 

I called WB on the issue and they said, "We've never had a issue, you most not know what your doing". Basicly said F.U. and would not refund me. They lost my business and I will NEVER buy from them again, and I'd recommend other too not buy from those snakes.

I've been using Sioux Chef PEX fittings(brass) and they have been great. I also use Uponors EP fittings and they have been great also. I'm now thinking of using Viega's polymer press system, I don't trust the zero lead brass.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

express said:


> I just tried the poly fittings, one of my guys took a 16# hammer to one and couldn't split it.


The problem with the older poly fittings was not their initial tensile strength. They became brittle over time.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> The problem with the older poly fittings was not their initial tensile strength. They became brittle over time.


True, but the chemistry of those fittings and the fittings from say Uponor are not the same. Kinda like how Brass, Copper, Bronze are different or how steel and stainless steel is different.

Brass gets brittle too. Doing remodels I've replaced PEX fittings(brass) that have been in service for awhile and they are weaker, almost like glass. Another reason I'm getting away from zero and low lead brass


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Great advice all , Thank You! 

I just worry about them becoming brittle over time.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm a HUGE fan of organized kits with pictures and the whole 9 yards....but.... for pex fittings I will never do this.I put each individual fitting in its own microfiber slot .I made a kit basically out of towel and microfiber for pex fitting with plexi astic as a backer.I seperate each fitting because I don't want to risk any metal to metal or plastic to plastic contact on the biting circumferance that bites into the inner diameter of the poly ethylene.one lil nick or scratch its compromised and may lead to leaking after a while.I guess I overkilled the concept, but I was tired of having a million doubled up plastic ziplocks for all the fittings, so I had my fiance sew me a sick kit out of the towel and microfiber and I finished the rest with plexi and dividers.cost me about 14 bucks all said and done but I can sleep at night.I love uponer but ill wait another many years of proving before I start banging them together.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> I'm a HUGE fan of organized kits with pictures and the whole 9 yards....but.... for pex fittings I will never do this.I put each individual fitting in its own microfiber slot .I made a kit basically out of towel and microfiber for pex fitting with plexi astic as a backer.I seperate each fitting because I don't want to risk any metal to metal or plastic to plastic contact on the biting circumferance that bites into the inner diameter of the poly ethylene.one lil nick or scratch its compromised and may lead to leaking after a while.I guess I overkilled the concept, but I was tired of having a million doubled up plastic ziplocks for all the fittings, so I had my fiance sew me a sick kit out of the towel and microfiber and I finished the rest with plexi and dividers.cost me about 14 bucks all said and done but I can sleep at night.I love uponer but ill wait another many years of proving before I start banging them together.


PICS!! We MUST have pics!!!


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

The poly fittings scare me. I use brass, the water around here gets treated so heavily with chlorine plastic does not do well.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> PICS!! We MUST have pics!!!


Must wait! I can't with my galaxy g3 because stupid samsung sent a bugged update and impossible to attach files with it.no net at home because I'm not giving another dime to comcast until they up the ante with thier crappy tv packages.can't wait till I get my iphone 5


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> I'm a HUGE fan of organized kits with pictures and the whole 9 yards....but.... for pex fittings I will never do this.I put each individual fitting in its own microfiber slot .I made a kit basically out of towel and microfiber for pex fitting with plexi astic as a backer.I seperate each fitting because I don't want to risk any metal to metal or plastic to plastic contact on the biting circumferance that bites into the inner diameter of the poly ethylene.one lil nick or scratch its compromised and may lead to leaking after a while.I guess I overkilled the concept, but I was tired of having a million doubled up plastic ziplocks for all the fittings, so I had my fiance sew me a sick kit out of the towel and microfiber and I finished the rest with plexi and dividers.cost me about 14 bucks all said and done but I can sleep at night.I love uponer but ill wait another many years of proving before I start banging them together.


 HURRY AND SELL that idea ! I'll take 5 of them to start out :thumbup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Thinking about moving over to the Uponor system. Anybody know of a good start kit that does NOT have to include 8,000 ft of rolled pipe ??


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Speaking of Uponor, is it the same OD and ID as regular Pex? I am wondering if I run into Uponor one day, and I have to make a repair or alter it in some way, if the brass Pex barb fittings and crimp rings are compatible with the Uponor? Never used Uponor.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Speaking of Uponor, is it the same OD and ID as regular Pex? I am wondering if I run into Uponor one day, and I have to make a repair or alter it in some way, if the brass Pex barb fittings and crimp rings are compatible with the Uponor? Never used Uponor.


I have used both types I prefer uponor, I had a supply house tell me the other day that they were not compatible I think he is full of it the id and the od are the same the method is mechanical so it should work. I wish that I had some paperwork to confirm this though.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've never used Uponor. I may switch to it since the expanders have came down in price and are more availible.

I think it's the same


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Speaking of Uponor, is it the same OD and ID as regular Pex? I am wondering if I run into Uponor one day, and I have to make a repair or alter it in some way, if the brass Pex barb fittings and crimp rings are compatible with the Uponor? Never used Uponor.


I use Uponor pipe pretty much 100% of the time, but use crimp, cinch, or expansion. It's compatible.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I was told by local Uponor rep that you can use standard PEX crimp fittings on Uponor and the warranty is still good for 5 years. 


Sounds good but I didn't see it in writing.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Speaking of Uponor, is it the same OD and ID as regular Pex? I am wondering if I run into Uponor one day, and I have to make a repair or alter it in some way, if the brass Pex barb fittings and crimp rings are compatible with the Uponor? Never used Uponor.


Yes Tommy , you Can use regular pex fittings and crimp rings on uponor. I actually still have a tag with my original tool that states this.

Some plumbers won't do jobs because they think you have to use uponor fittings. Obviously uponor won't warranty anything with pex fittings but they work. I've been using the stuff off and on for 14 years now.... No issues


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I was told by local Uponor rep that you can use standard PEX crimp fittings on Uponor and the warranty is still good for 5 years.
> 
> Sounds good but I didn't see it in writing.


Sioux Chef has it in writing on there website. They will warranty there fittings for PEX a, b, or c


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Isn't uponor pex grade a and most crimp based pex grade b? If I remember right, grade a is astm f877 and grade b has to conform to f876? You can definitely crimp grad a which is uponor but I'm not sure if you can vice versa that by expanding grade b.I'm sure it can be done but probably the manufacturers advise against it or may even void the warranty/promise.pex b (pex that usually advise crimp or cinge, perform better with city waters that have high chlorine content than pex a. I have crimped pex a uponer and definitely good to go no leaks and secure , but it was to experiment only.for customers I always go by the book or what the manufacturers advise.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

It's PEX guys, all grades can be crimped or cinched. There is no differences in the diameters.....expanding is only PEX a.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Will said:


> Not to bust your bubble, but I had so many leaks with WB brass PEX fittings. I'd send them back and I'm not kidding.












Update. I used a couple of the 1/2" fittings with no issues. The ones I used at least, were fine. My WB rep in my area didn't know anything about a bad batch of pex fittings in the past.

Years ago I had a bad batch of pex fittings that leaked badly. The Qest Pex rep at the time attributed the problem to the fittings having been machined down too small. That of course would never be a problem with copper. Any larger than normal gaps would just be filled with a tad more solder. But with Pex, if the fittings are a tiny bit too small, there will be leaks. I know what you mean Will because it happened to me when I was working for a contractor in the late 1990's.


----------

